# Seeking Gamers Near GreatBend Ks



## tangleknot (Jun 22, 2012)

Greetings,

I'm looking for Gamers, GM's even board game enthusiasts.  GreatBend, KS is a bit out of the way from anywhere but I'm if I look hard enough I can find some gamers in the area.
If anyone lives near there, or knows of anyone near there let me know, I could use all the help I can get!

Tangleknot


----------



## tangleknot (Jul 23, 2012)

Still looking for Gamers near Great Bend in Kansas.  I threw together a meetup group website if you or anyone are interested.


----------

